

Gmail: Design breakdown?  - nsns

Google is pushing a new "Email experience" [0], in which the compose window becomes a smallish rectangle near the edge of the screen, and every editing option is hidden inside menus. The rest of the screen is just an unusable background now.
How can anyone think this is better than the current design?<p>[0] Before - http://i.imgur.com/FvnkaWX.png<p>After - http://i.imgur.com/0mTa36W.png
======
generalseven
Good question, with so many complaints about the UX I wonder why we still even
use it.

In case you didn't know, <https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/h/> gives you the
old interface back.

------
nsns
Working links: before - <http://i.imgur.com/FvnkaWX.png> after -
<http://i.imgur.com/0mTa36W.png>

------
hmahncke
Open multiple compose/edit windows simultaneously visible without switching
tabs; see new email while composing.

Whether those are good goals or not is a question, but those are among the
goals.

------
saiko-chriskun
rest of the screen unusable? huh? it's just as usuable as it is without the
compose window up. I find it useful.

